# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Packaging design inspiration

## atdzvl12

*Packaging design inspiration*

139 jpg | RS&DF​[CODE]http://rapidshare.com/files/195426287/Packaging-design-inspiration.zip



```
http://depositfiles.com/files/1z2jucsrm



Nguồn: [replacer_a]
```

----------

